# Hello From Nice, France.



## Martyprod (Aug 1, 2008)

hello

i completly forgot to introduce myself here.
i'm following this forum since many years now, and i have posted some messages, but i'm not a big poster. i like to stay silence ....

i live in france, and i'm an amateur piano player now. i have been pro during 6 months in 1995 during my years at the conservatory, where i did gigs and piano-bar in my town and my area as a jazz pianist.
i stopped playing music and giving concert in may 95 because of a big audio traumatism i had have during a jam session because of loud sound.
i'm now suffering from Tinnitus, hyperacusis and headache as Non STOP since 1995.

fortunatly, sometimes, the headache are ok, and i can live with them, so i can play a bit with my PC and my keyboard.
i own QLSO GOLD PRO XP (i just upgraded to the play version), QL Pianos, QL SD2, QL Ministry of Rock, Komplete 5 from NI, and QL Symphonic Choirs.
i just bought the Pettinhouse super bundle (thanks andrea !), and i have some others stuff.

my website is here (i know , the page is ugly), with some of the works i did during the past 13 years :

http://www.didiermartini.com (www.didiermartini.com)

thanks
Didier.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 1, 2008)

Nous sommes très heureux de faire votre connaissance.


----------



## Martyprod (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks John !!


----------



## Martyprod (Aug 1, 2008)

CFDG @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> L'OM? C'est quoi? :mrgreen:
> 
> Christian



ah on renie son équipe :D !!

comme je suis pas trés foot, je sais pas du tout ou ils en sont ....


----------



## zonobono (Aug 1, 2008)

bonjour didier,

depuis le premier jour, j'ai admiré ton avatar :mrgreen: 


welcome on board!

theo


----------



## Martyprod (Aug 1, 2008)

zonobono @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> bonjour didier,
> 
> depuis le premier jour, j'ai admiré ton avatar :mrgreen:
> 
> ...



Merci Theo !! 

ouais, j'adore le vieux Steve depuis que j'ai 17 ans (j'en ai 34).... fan de Steve et michael Landau a mort... 
je suis malheureusement trés encré dans la musique des années 80, ce que l'on me reproche souvent !!


----------



## JohnG (Aug 1, 2008)

Martyprod @ 1st August 2008 said:


> je suis malheureusement trés encré dans la musique des années 80, ce que l'on me reproche souvent !!



Bien sur, et avec beaucoup de justification.


----------



## CFDG (Aug 1, 2008)

Les années 80... Il faut expliquer à nos amis Nord-Américains que ces années ont fait grand tort aux oreilles et aux cerveaux de nos compatriotes... Tandis que Prince, Michael Jackson, Toto, Bryan Adams, Tina Turner et autres sommités surproduites occupaient leurs ondes, nous avions Jeanne Mas, Desireless, Les Avions, Partenaire Particulier, Stéphanie de Monaco, Indochine et Tenue de soirée à leur opposer.

Si j'avais ce droit, j'aurais uploadé "Partenaire Particulier" ici même. Un petit dessin vaut mieux qu'un long discours. >8o 

Véve Leu Fwonce, Véve leu Wipoublik.

Christian


----------



## CFDG (Aug 1, 2008)

zonobono @ Fri Aug 01 said:


> bonjour didier,
> 
> depuis le premier jour, j'ai admiré ton avatar :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


The pic has a kind of Nigel Tufnel fragrance.


----------

